# can I use the toilet at a café?



## Språkliga Möten

I was at a cafe (coffee house) and I noticed that the toilet inside the cafe was locked and I have to tell the employee there to use it.

My question is, what should I say when I want to use it?


----------



## sakvaka

A direct translation: _Anteeksi, voinko käyttää kahvilan vessaa?  _Sounds very good and suits the context. But you could also pretend to be dumber than you actually are and ask if there is a toilet around: _Anteeksi, mutta onko täällä vessaa?

_And naturally, spoken language can abbreviate and replace many words. _Voinksmä käyttää tota vessaa?  Hei sori, mut onks tääl vessaa?_ And quadrillions of alternatives.


----------



## Språkliga Möten

In front of the bathroom door it says "avaimen saatte kassalta"

Does that mean it can be obtained at the "kassa" without telling the employee?


----------



## sakvaka

You can't take it without asking, even if there is this possibility of an alternative reading. _Anteeksi, mutta voisinko saada vessan avaimen?_


----------

